# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Ingegroeide nagel verzorgen - Artikel

## Agnes574

Hoe verzorg je een ingegroeide nagel?

Een stukje nagel dat ingroeit is hinderijk, pijnlijk en gaat gepaard met een risico op infecties. Wat kan je eraan doen? Wanneer en wie moet je raadplegen voor een ingegroeide nagel? Dr. Philippe Abimelec*, dermatoloog en nagelspecialist vertelt er meer over. 


Wat zijn de kenmerken van een ingegroeide nagel? 

Dr Philippe Abimelec: In het begin gaat een ingegroeide nagel gepaard met pijn bij de minste druk op de rand van de nagel. Daarna treedt een roodachtige en pijnlijke zwelling op die kan infecteren. 
In dat stadium volstaat een verzorging met een antiseptisch middel (een voetbad met aangelengde chloorhexidine). Een pedicure kan het stukje ingegroeide nagel verwijderen zoals het hoort. 
Antibiotica, oraal of voor plaatselijk gebruik, zijn pas nodig wanneer de ingegroeide nagel infecteert (rode en pijnlijke zwelling, soms met etter). In dat stadium kan de pedicure geen hulp bieden en moet men een dermatoloog raadplegen. Een ingegroeide nagel kan ook leiden tot een granuloom met uitpuilend vlees ter hoogte van de nagelrand. Ook in dit geval moet een beroep gedaan worden op een dermatoloog om de ingegroeide nagel en de verwikkeling te behandelen. 


Welk zijn de verschillende soorten ingrepen? 

Dr Philippe Abimelec: In geval van een ingegroeide nagel kunnen drie soorten ingrepen uitgevoerd worden. De meest klassieke ingreep wordt uitgevoerd door orthopedische chirurgen en bestaat uit het verwijderen van een stuk van de nagel en de huid. De gevolgen van de chirurgische ingreep kunnen pijnlijk zijn en vaak is de patiënt gedurende een drietal weken arbeidsongeschikt. 
Het vernietigen van de wortel van de nagel met een laserbehandeling is voordeliger omdat de gevolgen veel minder aanzienlijk zijn. Het vereist wel een kleine incisie en een paar hechtingen die ook voor nutteloze pijn zorgen. De derde ingreep berust op fenol. Die behandeling biedt heel wat voordelen in vergelijking met de twee eerste ingrepen. De ingreep veroorzaakt niet veel pijn, er zijn geen postoperatieve letsels en meestal hoeft men helemaal niet te stoppen met werken. 
De dermatoloog of de chirurg verwijdert het stukje ingegroeide nagel en brengt daarna een zuur aan, fenol, dat de wortel uitbrandt en recidieven voorkomt. Na de plaatselijke verdoving is de ingreep pijnloos. Daarna volstaan pijnstillers om komaf te maken met de gevolgen van de ingreep. 
* Dr. Philippe Abimelec is dermatoloog en werkte in het hôpital Saint-Louis, Médecine et chirurgie de la peau, des ongles et des cheveux. Hij is ook lid van de Société française de dermatologie.



12/02/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

